# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε κοκατίλ στην Πετρούπολη

## nikosg6

Χαθηκε κοκατιλακι θυλικο μιας φιλης μου στις 14:30 στην περικλεους κοντα και στερεας ελλαδος αν καποιος το δει που μενει πετρουπολη παρακαλω ας επικοινωνησει εδω δεν εχει δαχτυλιδακι ειναι αυτο
[IMG]
[/IMG] στις φωτο

----------


## Ρία

πωωω πωωω κρίμα!! ξέρεις να πεις στην φίλη σου ποια είναι τα απαραίτητα που πρέπει να κάνει;;;

----------


## nikosg6

ναι Ρια της τα ειπα, τωρα εχει ξαναβγει εξω να κοιταξει παλι, ελπιζουμε να βρεθει!

----------


## Ρία

Εγώ το προώθησα πάντως! ελπίζω να βρεθεί το πουλάκι!!! πόσο καιρό το είχε;

----------


## nikosg6

ηταν απο δικη μου γεννα το ειχε απο μωρο 1,5 χρονο τωρα..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πως χαθηκε το κουκλακι? Ευχομαι να βρεθει γρηγορα!!!

----------


## Ρία

ααα...το είχε αρκετά! ίσως το βρει πιο εύκολα τωρα! αν το βρει ενημέρωσέ μας!

----------


## nikosg6

εννοειτε οτι θα ενημερωσω!το ειχε ελευθερο και πεταξε να παει πανω της οταν εμπαινε απο το μπαλκονι, και τρομαξε η φιλη μου και το πουλακι ξαναπεταξε.. προς τα εξω

----------


## Ρία

πωωωω ατυχία!!! εχει δώσει καθόλου σημεία;;;; να φωνάξει ή κάτι!!;;;!

----------


## nikosg6

τιποτα προς το παρον..

----------


## cute

μακάρι να βρεθεί το πουλάκι!είναι πολύ όμορφο!!!

----------


## mai_tai

Για αυτο κ μονο το λογω ειμαι υπερ του να κοβεις τα φτερακια!!κριμα κ για αυτο π ειναι δυσκολο να επιζησει εξω..κ κριμα στην κοπελα π θε εχει στενοχωρηθει πολυ!Ας ελπισουμε να γυρισει συντομα...!

----------


## geog87

ευχομαι να βρεθει...δεν εχει πολλες ελπιδες με τετοιο καιρο...

----------


## Ρία

ευτυχώς έχει σταματησει να βρέχει...τουλάχιστον εδώ.....

----------


## κωνσταντινα

βαλτε αφίσες στη γεειτονια. εγω είχα χάσει 1 lovebird και γέμισα την περιοχη με αφίσες. Μετά από ~10 μέρες με πήραν τηλέφωνο!!! και πήγα και το πήρα!!

----------


## Ρία

Νίκο! Εδώ βρέχει τώρα! Εκεί?

----------

